# Christ The Lord Has Risen Today - lesson



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

This video breaks down my arrangement of a timeless truth & melody - thanks for watching! 

YouTube - Christ The Lord Is Risen Today (lesson) - by Tonedr


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Real nice arrangement.


I imagine this song will get played and sung a lot this Sunday.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

sure appreciate you watching, hope all is great,

dale


----------

